# Proxy server behind a Netgear router...



## jeh506 (Mar 22, 2007)

Hello!

I'm trying to set up a proxy server from within my home network. The plan is to connect through the proxy when I'm away from home. One of the problems I'm trying to tackle is routing the incoming information to the PC running the proxy server. Could someone help me get the router set up? It's a netgear dg834g.

Many thanks,

J


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Why do you need a proxy server within your home network? What do you hope to accomplish over a plain direct connection?


----------



## jeh506 (Mar 22, 2007)

Hi,
Well like I said I want to connect to it externally, but as you asked... I'm moving abroad for a while, and want to be able to watch iplayer. I pay my taxes in £ so I don't see why I shouldn't continue to use the services of the BBC.


----------

